# Any interest in 525GB KVM Storage?



## concerto49 (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone interest in the below? Anything you'd like changed / modified? It'd be a special of course.

 

Specs will be:

 

KVM

1 vCPU shared (Xeon E3 V3)

512MB RAM

525GB RAID50 storage (Enterprise WD HDD + LSI RAID card + BBU)

2100GB bandwidth (shared Gigabit)

$7/month

 

Location: Dallas, Texas


----------



## Pmadd (Jul 20, 2013)

Will this have any limits on its use like those with backupsy?


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Jul 20, 2013)

*@**Pmadd*, No additional restrictions will be put in place for these plans. There are no caveats as long as your usage falls in-line with our existing ToS. We have the exact same policy on our other storage plans which are working out great for our other customers.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 20, 2013)

What's with the disk being 525? Seems like a random number.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Jul 20, 2013)

*@**SkylarM*, It just so happens that 525GB divides nicely with the available space of our server setup.


----------



## tdc-adm (Jul 20, 2013)

Which location? Could you add a lower plan: 262GB?


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 20, 2013)

tdc-adm said:


> Which location? Could you add a lower plan: 262GB?


Dallas, Texas. Sure, $4.75/month.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 20, 2013)

Put up the order form


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 20, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Put up the order form


So far it's an expression of interest. We ordered 30+ E3s and will be using them for various purposes. They are currently being built and shipped. Once they arrived, we'll put it up. Hopefully no delays. Looks like some interest.

We run new E3s etc here, so less CPU limited - a lot more room for everyone, hence not as many restrictions.


----------



## sanjay_arora (Jul 21, 2013)

Would be interested in one with an unmetered (maybe capped & downgraded with a fair use policy) port. Don't want to pay for overages on backup.


----------



## libro22 (Jul 22, 2013)

This should be good. I'm interested with this one if ever this plan pushes through.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 23, 2013)

libro22 said:


> This should be good. I'm interested with this one if ever this plan pushes through.


Definitely will. I know we asked about Windows KVM earlier -- it will launch along with this. We've delayed doing that just to build better infrastructure first. Linux KVM will also be available at the same time.


----------



## libro22 (Jul 26, 2013)

Cool! I currently have the 200gb Storage VPS with you, so I'll upgrade to this one as soon as it's released


----------



## JackDoan (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm extremely interested. This would be a great way to store some automated nightly backups.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 27, 2013)

JackDoan said:


> I'm extremely interested. This would be a great way to store some automated nightly backups.


Thanks. Waiting a bit longer to see what is happening with OVH before launching this.


----------



## Chronic (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh boy, this looks yummy.


----------



## serverian (Jul 27, 2013)

One company decides our fate...


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 27, 2013)

serverian said:


> One company decides our fate...


OVH!


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 27, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> OVH!


Well if I cut the raid card + bbu and whatever "enterprise" features I might actually get closer to OVH pricing... but that's like the RAM price... meh.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 27, 2013)

I'll take one. 

Edit: I meant for the original pricing, not OVH like pricing.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 27, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> I'll take one.
> 
> Edit: I meant for the original pricing, not OVH like pricing.


Thanks. Considering launching a $39 or $49 dedicated server offer to "counter" that actually. Trying to get some deals for rack space first. Our Tier 3 data center is too expensive for these "budget" operations.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 27, 2013)

What kind of specs?


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 27, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> What kind of specs?


Haswell i5 (Dual or Quad Core), 8GB RAM, 500GB or 1TB HDD, 100mbit port. I don't like the idea of buying used hardware and colo it. Used hardware deprecates very fast.


----------



## drmike (Oct 30, 2013)

So is this storage offer going to see the light of day?


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 30, 2013)

drmike said:


> So is this storage offer going to see the light of day?


It was but current priorities are Fliphost existing customers, so it'll be after that.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Nov 2, 2013)

Dallas? Could you PM me the order link for half the storage? My dedi is in Tierpoint so it'd be great to have backups near the dedi.


----------



## cfg.co.in (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice Offer!


----------



## cfg.co.in (Nov 5, 2013)

Do you allow windows os as well?


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 5, 2013)

life said:


> Do you allow windows os as well?


Not with this offer.


----------

